# Canadian spouse death - how to access CRA refund



## KPK (9 mo ago)

Hi friends, I'm the US half of our marriage and we've been in California. My precious Canadian spouse died last year. No problem handling the estate here in the US.
In Canada, the CRA has a refund for him which was calculated before his death for an overcharge. 
I filled out a form last year (CRA website) to report his death, with original death certificate, but haven't heard a word in over a year. 
I'm not sure how I can access the refund. Boy, I sure could use the money, it's several thousand dollars.

Any advice or tips is most appreciated. Perhaps I should hire a tax accountant experienced with this?


----------

